# Don't lie, you had a pair



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, how many of you had a pair, or two, of these shoes. Don't lie

View attachment 4681


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh yes, I had a pair.

Bought mine on Yonge Street - around 1970.

The name of the place will come back to me eventually.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, in junior high. I was 5'11 and weighed about 115 lbs, or 6'4 & 115 in my seksai brown faux leather high rise disco boots. And floral patterned faux silk shirt open to the belly button, with big flares on my jeans. I looked like a flowering tree. A skinny one.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Of course I did. They went well with my stars and stripes pants and open shirt with the 6" collar, under my tight, knee length leather coat and wide brimmed leather hat.

No I was not a pimp. I just played one on TV (not!).

Then I returned to T-shirts and jeans and have never looked back.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There was a dude that worked at Sam The Record man way back when that had a pair of purple suede shoes. I thought they were the coolest thing since cottage cheese. I could not afford those, but had other versions


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't want to say "Losers" but who wore those round toed shoes. I wore cowboy boots that, if you wanted, could kick the eyes out of a snake.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Never did buy any of those I have trouble standing up in normal shoes there's no damn way I'd stay upright in something like that.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Never did buy any of those I have trouble standing up in normal shoes there's no damn way I'd stay upright in something like that.


My brother couldn't either. He broke his ankle when he fell off his 3" platforms one fateful day.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK, how many of you had a pair, or two, of these shoes. Don't lie


I had a pair years ago--after they weren't so much in style--partly because I'm short.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Never did buy any of those I have trouble standing up in normal shoes there's no damn way I'd stay upright in something like that.


I managed to pay guitar in them in front of an audience--a couple of times.

the first time I almost tripped when I took a step backwards--the second time I was much better.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

8-10 hour days selling retail and then out all night partying. It's a miracle that I can walk today.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Purple and white with black and white layered soles. Aahh the humanity


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i never did, but then again, in 1970, i was 5. i had equally embarrassing fashions in my time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I remember wearing platform boots and shoes but can't remember how they looked. Probably buried deep in my memory. LOL


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a pair of boots and I think the color was Ox blood red!!! I worked at a men's clothing store in Ottawa back then and we had to promote men's fashions in store so the owner would let us have everything at cost. Boy I looked good in them.lol


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

No I never owned a pair-but viewing my age I did own a pair of Beatle Boots.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Always wanted, but at 6'3" and 160 lbs in my youth it was a bit redundant. Plus I couldn't afford them. But I can remember going into the store (Master John's) and wishing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One pair of light beige leather platforms to go with my baby blue 3 piece suit for gigs. The band used to do a choreographed strut routine in a couple of songs, all of us balanced on those insane stilts. What the fuck were we thinking?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I was a bit too young when those were the rage.

My brothers and sisters all sported them though, yep, Master Johns.

I still remember a pair the brother-in-law had, purple suede with silver stars and lightening bolts!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im far too young


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you mean had? Time to clean out my closet


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Too young for those, but I did have a pair of silver Doc Martens (still in a cupboard, if my wife hasn't chucked them):

View attachment 4689


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Heavens yes I wore those...black pleather with the laminate wooden heels...probably resonated better than the top on my cheap Dana acoustic. Drove my Mom nuts when I'd wear them to church...but they were way cooler than Earth shoes...never quite understood them!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, I didn't own a pair.

I figured out that disco sucked very early on.

When people were wearing platform shoes and gold chains I was in Converse all stars jeans and T shirts.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

No disco here brother...I thought I was glam rocking' with Mott...Bowie... Queen, at least in my own mind. The crushed velvet blazer was my "piece de resistance" at the high school band dances.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I never bought a pair.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Shark said:


> Too young for those, but I did have a pair of silver Doc Martens (still in a cupboard, if my wife hasn't chucked them):
> 
> View attachment 4689


Shit kickers, if I'm seeing what I think those are. Great to be wearing in a Saturday night fight.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> No, I didn't own a pair.
> 
> I figured out that disco sucked very early on.





leftysg said:


> No disco here brother...I thought I was glam rocking' with Mott...Bowie... Queen, at least in my own mind. The crushed velvet blazer was my "piece de resistance" at the high school band dances.


Exactly! Platforms were Rock & Roll, though it may have depended on which side of the Atlantic you lived.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Shit kickers, if I'm seeing what I think those are. Great to be wearing in a Saturday night fight.


That's the ones! Though by the time I owned these my fighting days were passed.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I never bought a pair.


I was a fashion sheep...I was also one of the millions one winter who rocked a navy blue bomber with fake fur lining around the hood. Never the individualist.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> No, I didn't own a pair.
> 
> I figured out that disco sucked very early on.
> 
> When people were wearing platform shoes and gold chains I was in Converse all stars jeans and T shirts.


That's my kind of style!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> No, I didn't own a pair.
> 
> I figured out that disco sucked very early on.
> 
> When people were wearing platform shoes and gold chains I was in Converse all stars jeans and T shirts.


These dudes never played no disco

View attachment 4693


View attachment 4694


View attachment 4695


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Exactly right, fuck disco. I graduated from Beatle boots to satin jackets and platform shoes during my "Bowie" phase  Mind you I did only ever buy the one pair and likely didn't wear them any more than 2 or 3 times. I was also 6' 3" and about 165 lbs at the time. 




leftysg said:


> No disco here brother...I thought I was glam rocking' with Mott...Bowie... Queen, at least in my own mind. The crushed velvet blazer was my "piece de resistance" at the high school band dances.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Almost exactly the same as mine.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope. Closest I ever came to those was when we'd go to the 'disco' at the Towers in New West to pick up Surrey girls. They were on someone elses feet. And, like Jim and davet, being 6' 3" and under 180 lbs I didn't need them. My footware has basically stayed the same for more than 40 years. Stovepipe, round toe'd work boots. Black or oxblood. Usually toe capped. I figure round toe'd work better than pointy toed....they don't slip off center.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nope. My older brother did, though.

It was kind of silly because is 6' 2" to begin with.
He also had a monster afro that went beyond the edge of the high school year book picture.

Yet, he successfully hitch hiked to Toronto several times... Those were the days, eh?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nope never.

but they were probably out of style when I was old enough to wear them


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm of age, actually liked disco as well as punk, played in bands, but never had a pair of platforms or wanted any. What *I* had was a pair of red, white, and blue suede shoes, with a big white star on the side of the heel. They were very close to bowling shoes, and were my absolute favourite shoes ever.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Milkman,



Milkman said:


> No, I didn't own a pair.
> 
> I figured out that disco sucked very early on.
> 
> When people were wearing platform shoes and gold chains I was in Converse all stars jeans and T shirts.


Had my platform boots a good five years before disco. At least 5 years before any aspect of disco invaded my consciousness. I guess that was ignorant bliss.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, I had a pair. They were like the purple ones in the OP but mine were brown.

I hated disco and still do. The only group that I'll listen to that comes close is ABBA and that's because those two gals can really sing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

leftysg said:


> No disco here brother...I thought I was glam rocking' with Mott...Bowie... Queen, at least in my own mind. The crushed velvet blazer was my "piece de resistance" at the high school band dances.



Right on.

I do have an appreciation for some of the glam stuff, but growing up in small town New Brunswick didn't provide many reasons or opportunities to wear platforms. It was to some extent a practical matter. No matter where you had to go in them days down there, you would be on dirt or grass for a portion of the way.


----------



## Keefer (Feb 15, 2011)

Not this dude. I was wearing Grebs, Lumber Jacket and worn out Levi's. My older sister, on the other hand, was right into the Disco scene. Her BF at the time dressed like Huggy Bear.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

leftysg said:


> No disco here brother...I thought I was glam rocking' with Mott...Bowie... Queen, at least in my own mind. The crushed velvet blazer was my "piece de resistance" at the high school band dances.


Yeah, same here, never gave disco a thought.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, I had a pair too, and managed to play my first paying gig wearing them, without any broken bones. After a while, though, I cheated, and had the platform sections removed and heels cut down to something a bit more manageable. Ah, the 70's.....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> These dudes never played no disco
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694


[video=youtube;hic-dnps6MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hic-dnps6MU[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

*I never owned a pair of platforms. The group I hung out with thought they were a bit fruity. I mostly wore grebs and cowboy boots (I was raised on a farm). I must admit that in the early 60's I wanted a pair of Beatle's boots but just couldn't afford them. The grebs were both fashionable and functional.*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine had nothing to do with disco--I actually came to them a little late-they weren't really in.
(But then I haven't cared about what was in fashion wise when I've bought clothes.
I wear what is comfortable, affordable and appropriate for the occasion.)

It was mostly due to my height, and partly due to other factors, but not disco.

Although even these guys did a disco song-and they were known for platform boots well before then.
[video=youtube;AXyzOEAJVB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXyzOEAJVB4[/video]


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi zontar, 



zontar said:


> Mine had nothing to do with disco--I actually came to them a little late-they weren't really in.
> (But then I haven't cared about what was in fashion wise when I've bought clothes.
> *I wear what is comfortable, affordable and appropriate for the occasion.
> *)
> ...


I can reconcile this list "comfortable, affordable and appropriate for the occasion" with things like this.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay--so I had an exception due to height.

But my platform boots were nothing like the ones in that picture.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sigh...... I got these instead..just as stupid


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a pair of platforms,sort of .
They came in a box of hand-me-downs from my cousin .
I don't remember really wearing them out of the house though .
Except for the one time I tried to play football in them .


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Never had a pair but a guy at the end of my street was about 5 foot tall and would walk a mile each way to school in a pair with heels about 5 inches tall. About 1976 ish.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

-ST- said:


>


In my teen years, I actually had a pair of these although they were all one colour; dark brown, I believe.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> sigh...... I got these instead..just as stupid


No reason you couldn't have had both...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hah, I had a pair of those, felt like you were always walking uphill 



zontar said:


> No reason you couldn't have had both...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't be knocking disco. I DJ'd at a club for years (more funk than disco). That is where all the girls were, and it was a party for several years, some of which I do not remember.

[video=youtube;wcn0FMIF8cU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcn0FMIF8cU[/video]

For all the foxes and foxees at Dazzles in Sudbury who funked freely.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Don't be knocking disco. I DJ'd at a club for years (more funk than disco). That is where all the girls were, and it was a party for several years, some of which I do not remember.
> 
> For all the foxes and foxees at Dazzles in Sudbury who funked freely.


In my musical journey, slipped into a funk band for a while. Funk is very different than disco though, and really fun to play. But as soon as the BeeGees died and started the popular disco dark ages, it threw me into a major metal rebellion.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

As a short kid I thought these would be the answer to all my prayers and the solution to all my troubles.

And then the effin' tall people started wearing them too. Damn you tall people! Damn you all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

allanr said:


> As a short kid I thought these would be the answer to all my prayers and the solution to all my troubles.
> 
> And then the effin' tall people started wearing them too. Damn you tall people! Damn you all!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Short people got, short people got, short people got no reason to live..."


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi shoretyus,



shoretyus said:


> sigh...... I got these instead..just as stupid


Had these too - not at the same time though. Can you imagine the confusion that would come of switching back and forth?

Wearing these - I just couldn't be in a hurry. Leisure shoes only.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

allanr said:


> As a short kid I thought these would be the answer to all my prayers and the solution to all my troubles.
> 
> And then the effin' tall people started wearing them too. Damn you tall people! Damn you all!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cool, another short person who gets it...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi zontar, allanr,



zontar said:


> Cool, another short person who gets it...


Like so many things, this is yet another example of corks in rising waters.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

My platform boots had to go when I realized that I could not moon walk in 'em.


----------

